# Plants and medication



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got live plants in my 3 gallon QT tank, and I've been dosing light doses of Melafix and Stress Coat as preventative measures before introducing the fish to my main tank. I've heard medicating with live plants harms the plants. Are there any signs of stress and/or problems that I should look for with the plants, or will the use of medications manifest itself in other ways?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

The only way really to see problems in plants is to look for yellowing or thinning.. may take a bit to do so. be sure to change the water when the fish leave...


----------

